

Dwolla's SSL certificate has been revoked - zhoutong
https://www.dwolla.com

======
seanmccann
It still shows all green in Chrome (Mac) but when you click to view more
details you see that it has been revoked. Here's a screenshot

<http://cl.ly/image/0f2p193g1r1Z>

------
bhauer
<http://www.twitter.com/dwolla/status/226882115516653568>

"@dwolla: Working with our partners at @verisign and @symantec to look into a
certificate issue some of our users are reporting. Still secure."

------
ynoclo
Not a hiccup, apparently -- their Verisign-issued EV cert is still revoked.
Things look ok to users because they're now using a GoDaddy wildcard domain
cert.

------
bob_george33
Cert looks valid on my phone. Or am I missing something?

------
rocky1138
Works for me. Must have been a hiccup.

